# Can someone tell me what breed our little girl is?



## RollingHills (Sep 20, 2010)

She's about half the size of the others. She looks like a mini Nubian to me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!

She could be a mini or her size could even be the result of stunted growth.
She's cute!


----------



## RollingHills (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, Liz! I never considered stunted growth . . . she seems to be in good health otherwise.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Her face tells me mini nubian. Her ears also aren't as floppy as a full bred nubians would be (most of them). Or, as Liz said, she may just be a stunted crossbred doe.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe some generation of Kinder..which is originally a Pygmy/Nubian cross.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom has a little guy that looks similar to your girl, he was an escapee from an auction truck with a nigi buck...well, I caught both and they joined my mom's mixed herd, wethered and even estimating Reds age at 4 months old going by teeth, he was a scrawny potbellied little guy.
He's been fed well, wormed, vaccinated and even after a year of this he still hasn't grown very much.


----------



## RollingHills (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks to all for your input! She really could be any - or even all! - of those things. She is very, very sweet.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm feeling saanen x boer


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I did consider the boer like SDK said, cross with what Im not quite sure.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The ears say nubian or boer simply because they are longer but she doesn't have a roman nose. So could be some saanen or alpine in there. How old is she???? She is cute, whatever breed she is.


----------



## RollingHills (Sep 20, 2010)

She's a little over a year old, so she is fully grown. We bought her as sort of an add-in to a buck-doe-kid Kiko-Spanish family and I'm not sure exactly where she came from or what her background is. I'm sure she's a dairy mix, but of what exactly, or in what proportion, I haven't a clue. I'm really appreciating everybody's suggestions! Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't look to have the bulk of a Boer or a Pygmy...and she will continue to grow til she's around 3 years old, most goats reach their mature size at that age. I'm gonna say that she may be a a cross with a Nigerian, giving that she looks more dairy than meat.


----------



## RollingHills (Sep 20, 2010)

Mature size at 3 - good to know. She is substantially smaller than the other one we have who is also around a year (another add-on, that one more Boer than not, but also some dairy), so I would agree that there must be some Nigerian in there. She has an adorable personality.


----------

